# Windows 2008 R2 / FreeNAS new build



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have built my potential new machine for using Windows Server 2008 R2 or FreeNAS for basic file sharing, and media streaming to TV in the home network. 

*@edit, new PSU.*

XFX P1-550S-XXB9 PRO550W Core Edition Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD Llano A4 3400 Dual Core 2.7GHz Processor with APU, Socket FM1, HD Graphics Controller: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 Vengeance Memory Two Module Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Sony AD-7280S-0B 24x Internal SATA DVD Multi Writer Black Bare: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

*@ edit, NEW mobo*

ASUS F1A75-M LE VGA+SND+GLN+U3 SATA 6GB/S DDR3 Motherboard: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

_note: I was just about getting this one but dispatch time 1-3 months _

Cooler Master RC-430-KWN1 Elite 430 Midi Tower with Window - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Am I missing anything?

Would you recommend any processor cooling?

Is this good set-up? Would you change something?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte Mobo - SeaSonic or XFX PSU for quality, reliability and support.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Please read updated thread, would you recommend any other mobo than the updated one? I couldn't find anything else. What about CPU cooling?

@edit

what do you think about this mobo?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-SK...ard/dp/B0057DM6C0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_30

Asus M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard (Socket AM3+, M-ATX, DDR3, ATI Radeon HD 3000,Turbo Key): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The XFX PSU is top quality, If you're going to use the Onboard graphics, 450W would be more than plenty.
Either of the above Mobo's are good. Select a Mobo that has the features you want/need.
The OEM heatsink/fan should be fine.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Would either mobos be compatible with my CPU? I am thinking about two different CPUs.

AMD Llano A4 3400 Dual Core 2.7GHz Processor with APU, Socket FM1, HD Graphics Controller: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-ADX250OCGMBOX-Athlon-II-250/dp/B003Z4PB3O/ref=pd_sim_computers_59

Which one would you choose? If both are compatible?

Also would these mobos be suitable with this case?

Fractal Design Core 1000 Series Micro ATX Case - Black Pearl: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

If it will be running about 10h daily 5 days a week, would you go for additional cooling options? if so, which coolers for this case?


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok I have my final set-up, sorry for double post.

I will be running onboard graphics and took your advice. Changed PSU for 450w.

*MOBO:*

Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard (Socket AM3+, Up to 16GB DDR3, USB 3.0, uATX): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

*PSU:*

XFX Pro 450W Power Supply Unit (Core Edition) - P1-450S-XXB9 - CCL Computers

*RAM:*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMZ...TF8&colid=1U45VQUJQIPJK&coliid=I3UYU8N9NOO4XZ

*CPU:*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-HDZ965F...UTF8&colid=1U45VQUJQIPJK&coliid=I9T80ON5IIELE

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-2-7GHz-...TF8&colid=3BAYZOPD2C7FE&coliid=I2DUZC9BSL0R07

are they both compatible with mobo? if so, I will go for AMD LLano A4 3400.

*DVD:*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-AD-728...TF8&colid=1U45VQUJQIPJK&coliid=I2TO4MCV9MF4GB

*CASE:*

Fractal Design Core 1000 Series Micro ATX Case - Black Pearl: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the CPU is listed in the Mobo CPU Support List, you're good.
Asus M5A78L-M/USB3- clik on the CPU Support List Tab: ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply

I have checked the CPU support list, but I can't find it. I dont think it supports AMD Llano A4 3400. It supports *Phenom II X4 965 definitely but it's quite expensive. Do you have any alternatives? I don't want to spend that much on CPU... I found some compatible CPUs. Which one of these would do the job for simple file sharing and lan video streaming?

AMD ADX640WFGMBOX Athlon II X4 640 - 3.0 Ghz AM3 CPU, Retail Packaged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD ADX250OCGMBOX Athlon II X2 250 - 3.0 GHz AM3 CPU, Retail Packaged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD SDX145HBGMBOX Sempron 145 Single-Core Energy Efficient Processor (2.80 GHz, 1MB Cache, Socket AM3, 45W, 3 Year Warranty, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Also is the rest of the components ok? Would you give any comments or advice? Any additional cooling as current case supports more fans?
*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't do any AMD so I can't effectively suggest a particular CPU other than select one that meets your needs.
The other components are good.
One 120mm fan in front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in the rear (blowing out) is usually sufficient. If more fans are required, add to front or rear. Avoid side mounted fans


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Which AMD CPU to choose?*

Hi guys,

I am building my new home server which will be probably running Windows Server 2008 R2 or FreeNAS for simple purpose - shared storage for 15 clients, streaming videos to TV's and backup. Before it complete my order, I need to decide which CPU to choose. I have to say unfortunately I am newbie with building up new systems and have three choices.

Just to let you know, this is new my motherboard:

Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard (Socket AM3+, Up to 16GB DDR3, USB 3.0, uATX): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

And these are three processors. 

Simple, one core.

AMD SDX145HBGMBOX Sempron 145 Single-Core Energy Efficient Processor (2.80 GHz, 1MB Cache, Socket AM3, 45W, 3 Year Warranty, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

And the more expensive ones...

AMD ADX640WFGMBOX Athlon II X4 640 - 3.0 Ghz AM3 CPU, Retail Packaged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD HDZ965FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 965 - 3.4 Ghz AM3 Black Edition CPU, Retail Packaged: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

which one would you go for?

Just to let you know, I want to keep my system with good quality parts, and be cheap.


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

guys, can anyone help me with choosing CPU please?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Being that it is going to be a home server, the athlon x4 640 you have listed should do just fine. Even a lower end cpu will be fine for media streaming and basic file sharing


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just wonder, as athlon x4 640 is just 13 GBP cheaper than AMD Phenom II X4 965 so I wonder if I should pay extra money for better CPU. Also would you recommend any other CPUs? Or these are best choices? Also I was thinking about running machine in VM. How guys should I do it? Do you have any experience with having virtual server?
What are the benefits?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The Phenom is a more powerful processor, the extra 13 might be worth it. 

Are you going to be hosting on the VM?


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I will definitely go for the Phenom. In my opinion it is better go pay some extra quid, but get parts for the future as I would have to upgrade my set-up anyway and then lose some quid. Phenom should definitely do it's job.

Well this is good question. Will I be using VM? My answer is - I do not know.

Should I?

I do not know if it is better to have virtual machine, or just OS installed directly onto hard disk. Virtual Machine is more 'portable' is not? 

What are the other benefits? How should I host it? Install Windows 7, then VirtualBox and in VirtualBox Windows Server? I do not think so. We have VMlab in college, and then run VMware I think. Should I run VMware on hard disk and then in VMware WS2012R2?


----------



## Jacob92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry for double post.

I just have one more question.

Would that be worth to pay another 5 quid more and get faster CPU?

Thats the one:

AMD Bulldozer FX-4100 Socket AM3+ 4 Core Processor - 3.60GHz, 3.80GHz Turbo: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Also is there massive difference between FX4100 and FX6100?

AMD Bulldozer FX-6100 Socket AM3+ 6 Core Processor - 3.30GHz, 3.90GHz Turbo: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

You will be getting into a whole different ballpark if you are hosting for games, web domains, etc. 

You will need to get multiple drives set up in a raid 5 or 10. When hosting on a single spindle your performance suffers. (Disk IO constraints). Imagine 4 servers trying to pull off of a single spindle, best way I could explain it.

My suggestion for what you are trying to accomplish is build a dedicated box with home server installed. Remote access is available with that as well.

Another option I thought of while typing this is using Windows Server 2008 W/Hyper-V. This allows you to host the VM’s you need and, use the Host to do other things as well.

I have never used VMware so I cannot comment on it. 

As far as the processors go, Unless you will be hosting go with the FX-6100 chip if it is just for home use with media/data share stick with the cheaper one. The FX is more powerful.


----------

